# rogue valley



## zip kia (Jan 23, 2008)

any word on white city Or. yet? i know its early.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Just wondering what the tests are like and how it is going.


----------



## zip kia (Jan 23, 2008)

some body let us know whats happening please !


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

A dog hit a ditch and broke his back in the first series of the open today. Had to be put down. The dog belonged to Dave Wilson, DW's Short Stack. Thats all I know and I would guess it is a very sad day in Medford.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

OMG.......Thoughts and prayers to all in White City today!

WRL


----------



## zip kia (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks kim i did not want to post that :


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

JKL said:


> A dog hit a ditch and broke his back in the first series of the open today. Had to be put down. The dog belonged to Dave Wilson, DW's Short Stack. Thats all I know and I would guess it is a very sad day in Medford.


OMG, I just got the chills. How awful for everyone involved.


----------



## tjw_128 (Jul 26, 2003)

DW's Short Stack is a dog I bred. I believe he was just 1 point shy of his AFC now and he was qualified for the National Amateur this year.

I am so very, very sorry Dave. Tears for you from Georgia. 

Tara & Lucy


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Patti just called me and told me about Dave Wilson's dog. He hit a ditch and broke his back . Patti was in the holding blind. Everybody is very shock up. So very sorry Dave.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2010)

I just talked with Billy and they suspended the test and set up a new first series. There was a small ditch in the original first series the dogs couldn't see.

The situation has been very tough on everyone there.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

This is horible news!! I am so sorry for everybody involved.

This can happen anytime we take our dogs to the line. They really do give us their all.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2010)

Horrible news How very sad!


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

JKL said:


> A dog hit a ditch and broke his back in the first series of the open today. Had to be put down. The dog belonged to Dave Wilson, DW's Short Stack. Thats all I know and I would guess it is a very sad day in Medford.


How tragic....my heart to goes out to all at the trial, especially to Dave and all that loved Short Stack. We really are never prepared for this.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

that kind of news just kicks me hard in the gut..prayers out to the owners..so sorry


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers to all. So sorry to hear it.


----------



## scott spalding (Aug 27, 2005)

Very sorry to here about this.
________
Teen Webcam


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

How tragic! Prayers to Dave and all who loved and knew Short Stack. How terribly upsetting for everyone there. 

JUli


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Howard N said:


> This is horible news!! I am so sorry for everybody involved.
> 
> This can happen anytime we take our dogs to the line. They really do give us their all.


Very True. My condolences to the owner. RIP Short Stack.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Melanie Foster said:


> I just talked with Billy and they suspended the test and set up a new first series. There was a small ditch in the original first series the dogs couldn't see.
> 
> The situation has been very tough on everyone there.


And why was this not noticed when the test was being set up. Do the judges not walk the terrain to see if there is anything hazardous? 

This is just so terribly sad and tragic. My heart goes out to Dave and all who knew and loved Short Stack.


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

Sad Sad Day


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

How tragic.


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Troopers Mom said:


> And why was this not noticed when the test was being set up. Do the judges not walk the terrain to see if there is anything hazardous?
> 
> This is just so terribly sad and tragic. My heart goes out to Dave and all who knew and loved Short Stack.


First of all dont make assumptions where you know nothing about setup or this test. Did you think to look at the running order and see how many dogs had run before this terrible accident. How do you think the judges feel? Don't start to make trouble about an incident that will be with people for a long time. It doesnt help anyone at all.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

I haven't judged yet, but I plan to in the future. I am hyper-sensitive about hazards, and plan to walk every line to every mark and every blind when I do judge. Not saying they didn't, but just sayin'.

Terrible news. My condolences.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

junfan68 said:


> I haven't judged yet, but I plan to in the future. I am hyper-sensitive about hazards, and plan to walk every line to every mark and every blind when I do judge. Not saying they didn't, but just sayin'.
> 
> Terrible news. My condolences.


Everyone is sensitive to hazards. If you walk every line will you still be covered for as hazard that is far off line? What about a hazard between the marks for a dog that gets lost and swithches and runs where no other dog has run? What about the dog that disappears? Where is he? How far is the nearest road? There's plenty to worry about at every trial.

John Lash


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Well said John Lash.
And for all those making assumptions about these judges , don't. What John has said is 100% what happens in a trial. These 2 judges are experienced in both FT and HT. Don't condemn them until you have walked in their shoes. And thinking about becoming a judge doesnt give you the right or the expertise to badmouth these men at this juncture.
And for those of you who so willing to believe the judges didnt do their due diligence, Dave Wilson's dog was approximately the 35th dog to run. So this freak accident wasn't the first dog or the test dog or even the first 10 dogs. Go check EE for the starting dog # and look at Dave Wilson's #. Stop making trouble where there doesnt need to be any more than there already is.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> Well said John Lash.
> And for all those making assumptions about these judges , don't. What John has said is 100% what happens in a trial. These 2 judges are experienced in both FT and HT. Don't condemn them until you have walked in their shoes. And thinking about becoming a judge doesnt give you the right or the expertise to badmouth these men at this juncture.


Time out there cowboy! 

Read my post, I didn't judge them or badmouth them. I merely said that I am going to go out of my way to walk as much of the field as I can, either on foot or on a 4 wheeler.

My dog is a hard charger, and I've seen her bust big time in a wash out and it scares me to death.

I was also at a trial where a dog face planted into a T-Post that was knocked down, and laying at a 30-degree angle to the ground, pointed directly at the line. Dog damn near died.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2010)

No one is blaming the Judges We have all been to trials where we have seen something in a test usually a ditch and have that gut feeling that this could be bad. Just because the first 30 dogs run it and dont get hurt doesnt mean yours wont its a chance we take. We dont have to run it we can scratch our dog and go home but we usually dont. We have been guilty of the same thing , We attended a trial which the Judges used a field with a ditch that the dogs couldnt see and it was on the way to the flyer after the first 10 dogs ran and every one tumbled over it my husband who was the gunner stopped and went to the Judges told them what was happening they walked out looked at it and replied "we train here all the time our dogs see it they have never been hurt" so they continued. The next dog hit the ditch tumbled, came up screaming he tried to make it back to the line but had to be carried off , the remaining handlers all felt uneasy but no one scratched their dog and the test wasnt changed. Ask yourself "is it worth it"


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

junfan68 said:


> Time out there cowboy!
> 
> Read my post, I didn't judge them or badmouth them. I merely said that I am going to go out of my way to walk as much of the field as I can, either on foot or on a 4 wheeler.
> 
> ...


I believe Labhauler was talking about me. I didn't accuse anyone of anything. It was stated in the thread that I copied that there was a ditch that the dogs couldn't see. Since that was an obvious hazard, I simply asked a question about it. Unseen ditches and hard charging dogs can spell disaster and tragically, it did. I feel badly for the judges as well.


----------



## LabNut (Dec 3, 2008)

gmhr1 said:


> No one is blaming the Judges We have all been to trials where we have seen something in a test usually a ditch and have that gut feeling that this could be bad. Just because the first 30 dogs run it and dont get hurt doesnt mean yours wont its a chance we take. We dont have to run it we can scratch our dog and go home but we usually dont. We have been guilty of the same thing , the Judges used a field with a ditch that the dogs couldnt see and it was on the way to the flyer after the first 10 dogs ran and every one tumbled over it my husband who was the gunner stopped and went to the Judges told them what was happening they walked out looked at it and replied "we train here all the time our dogs see it they have never been hurt" so they continued. The next dog hit the ditch tumbled, came up screaming he tried to make it back to the line but had to be carried off , the remaining handlers all felt uneasy but no one scratched their dog and the test wasnt changed. Ask yourself "is it worth it"


I was told that the test was scraped and they were to start a new test...


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2010)

Good for them for scraping the test and starting a new one, not all people will do that.

Did they finish any of the tests yesterday? Any callbacks for derby/Q?


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Dave, I am so sorry about Chip. He was a wonderful dog and your partner. Your heart is aching and I wish I could help you to ease the pain. Please know Wayne and I are thinking of you and remembering Chip as the courageous sweet tempered dog he was.


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

gmhr1 said:


> No one is blaming the Judges We have all been to trials where we have seen something in a test usually a ditch and have that gut feeling that this could be bad. Just because the first 30 dogs run it and dont get hurt doesnt mean yours wont its a chance we take. We dont have to run it we can scratch our dog and go home but we usually dont. We have been guilty of the same thing , the Judges used a field with a ditch that the dogs couldnt see and it was on the way to the flyer after the first 10 dogs ran and every one tumbled over it my husband who was the gunner stopped and went to the Judges told them what was happening they walked out looked at it and replied "we train here all the time our dogs see it they have never been hurt" so they continued. The next dog hit the ditch tumbled, came up screaming he tried to make it back to the line but had to be carried off , the remaining handlers all felt uneasy but no one scratched their dog and the test wasnt changed. Ask yourself "is it worth it"



Just to be clear, your story was from a totally different trial and not the one this weekend. correct?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2010)

Im sorry I should have made that clearer it was a different trial ( i edited my post)


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Dave, I am so sorry for you and Beth. Chip was a very nice and extremely talented little dog. I have one of his sons lying at my feet as I type this and it just breaks my heart that this terrible accident happened. Just cherish the memories of the great times like the win you got a couple of weeks ago or your first win when Chip was still so young and went head to head with Carbon that day and came out on top. My thought and prayers are with you and Beth...stay strong, Bill


----------



## tjw_128 (Jul 26, 2003)

Here's a picture of Dave and Chip showing off some of Chip's derby ribbons...he aged out with 38 points.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Thoughts and prayers your way!

Aaron and Nichol*


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

How Horrible!!! So Sorry Dave...know that everyone is thinking of you and sending our best from Blacktail Labradors.

RIP CHIP, you were the finest!

Kris


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

I just saw this sad news on the training forum and wanted to add my condolences here too. I am going to bed tonight with a sick feeling in my heart for Dave and Chip and for the rest of us who could easily find ourselves in similar circumstances. So very very sad.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I was late to discover this news. I actually cried, even though I don't know the dog or people. This is always my nightmare, and I will never ever think twice about scratching at the last minute if I have a "wrong" feeling. I wish respite for Dave and Chip RIP.


----------



## carolinagold (Jan 19, 2003)

I am really sorry to read about this tragedy. Dave sorry for your loss .
________
VN1500R


----------

